# Wide-Angle Prime for Crop Cameras?



## Synomis192 (Mar 25, 2012)

What's a good wide angle prime for a crop sensor camera? I've been using the 50mm f/1.8, but I feel like I have to move really far away from my subject. Is there a better prime lens that gets me a little closer to my subject?

I've tried the Sigma 30mm f/1.4, but my friends copy had a big problem with color fringing wide open.

Can some one recommend a good prime for a crop sensor that cost around $600usd?


----------



## RC (Mar 25, 2012)

That's a tough one. I don't consider wide until about 15, 17mm crop (24, 28 FF). Nothing in the Canon lineup in that price range, not familiar with all the 3rd party brand options. What are you considering wide?


----------



## Synomis192 (Mar 25, 2012)

RC said:


> That's a tough one. I don't consider wide until about 15, 17mm crop (24, 28 FF). Nothing in the Canon lineup in that price range, not familiar with all the 3rd party brand options. What are you considering wide?



For primes, I was told that the 24mm f/2.8 is considered a wide prime. But I did some test shots with it, and i found it to be really soft. That's the widest prime I've been able to find.


----------



## RC (Mar 25, 2012)

Synomis192 said:


> RC said:
> 
> 
> > That's a tough one. I don't consider wide until about 15, 17mm crop (24, 28 FF). Nothing in the Canon lineup in that price range, not familiar with all the 3rd party brand options. What are you considering wide?
> ...



if 24 is wide enought for you on a crop, check out the brand new 24 2.8 with IS. Not sure if it is available yet and it might be a little above your price range 

Whoever told you 24 is wide must have been referring to FF.


----------



## colin1984 (Mar 25, 2012)

Alternate to a canon lens will be the Sigma 20 1,8 EX DG ASP Macro for Canon that´s in Full Frame about 30mm.

i think the price is moderate, 

I attach a link from a Lensreview.

Hope we can help you

http://www.photozone.de/Reviews/Canon%20EOS%20Lens%20Tests/45-canon-eos-aps-c/297-sigma-af-20mm-f18-ex-test-report--review

also send you a link where you can find an overview of wide primes but it´s in german altough I think it doesn´t matter because it´s only an overview

http://geizhals.at/?cat=acamobjo_can&xf=228_18~250_Weitwinkel~816_Festbrennweitenobjektiv#xf_top

with friendly regards


----------



## peederj (Mar 26, 2012)

Samyang/Rokinon 8mm/14mm. Fun, sharp, well-built little lenses and you can just about get both for your budget. The 14mm works on FF too, and very nicely indeed.


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Mar 27, 2012)

RC said:


> if 24 is wide enought for you on a crop, check out the brand new 24 2.8 with IS. Not sure if it is available yet and it might be a little above your price range


as far as i know the new 24 and 28 lenses with IS dont come out til mid-april. a few weeks ago a canon rep came to chat at one of my lectures at uni and talked about those lenses a bit (i also got to hold the _only_ copy in my country of the new 1dx)

to the OP i am also considering a WA for my 7d. one of the lenses im considering is the 35 - maybe not wide enough for you but i will be moving to FF in the future. i read some reviews on the sigma 30mm, it doesnt impress me


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 27, 2012)

Synomis192 said:


> What's a good wide angle prime for a crop sensor camera? I've been using the 50mm f/1.8, but I feel like I have to move really far away from my subject. Is there a better prime lens that gets me a little closer to my subject?
> 
> I've tried the Sigma 30mm f/1.4, but my friends copy had a big problem with color fringing wide open.
> 
> Can some one recommend a good prime for a crop sensor that cost around $600usd?



Dang, there isn't alot of options for you. I have the 24mm 1.4L II and it works great as a 35mm FOV on a crop camera. The best bet would be the 28mm 1.8 from canon. I've never used it but I'm sure it will sharpen up nicely by f2.8. Or you can buy an old 5Dc (which is a fabulous camera) which will make your 50mm awesome and get you really wide primes.


----------



## AJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Synomis192 said:


> RC said:
> 
> 
> > That's a tough one. I don't consider wide until about 15, 17mm crop (24, 28 FF). Nothing in the Canon lineup in that price range, not familiar with all the 3rd party brand options. What are you considering wide?
> ...


I wouldn't bother with 24/2.8 on a crop camera. You can get a Tamron 17-50/2.8 that costs the same, is just as fast, just as sharp, zero distortion, and it zooms. I have this lens and at 24 mm it's exceedingly sharp.

The two faster 24 mm lenses are Canon 24/1.4 and Samyang 24/1.4. The former is beyond you budget and the latter lacks electronic controls (aperture, focus). 

Sigma make a 24/1.8. From hearsay: it has nice bokeh and it focuses very close, but its AF is slow and it perhaps it's not the sharpest knife in the drawer. Again this is hearsay, I haven't used this lens myself.

Klaus at Photozone retested the Canon 28/1.8 recently
http://www.photozone.de/canon-eos/725-canon28f18apsc

I own a Sigma 30/1.4 It has superb bokeh, super creamy. The center is sharp but the corners never do get sharp, even when you stop down (just like Canon 28/1.8). The lens is fun to shoot wide open. It's definitely a specialty selective focus lens, not a general walk-around prime. Mine has a little c/a but nothing out of the ordinary.

So, the moral of the story is: all of your choices are compromises.


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Mar 27, 2012)

I second the Samyang/Rokinon suggestion.
14mm f2.8 is a great lens, even wide open. At f4 is even better.

The only "con" some would think is that it is manual focus... Personally, I don't mind.


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 27, 2012)

Is there a reason why you're not considering UWA zooms? The Tokina 11-16 is f/2.8, if you are looker for faster glass. Canon's is 10-22 and Sigma makes one that goes as wide as 8mm (8-16). Most of Canon's non-L primes have a max aperture of f/2.8 anyway, so you wouldn't be losing much by going with a zoom. The L primes are faster but also much more expensive. Because of the crop factor, smaller/cheaper lenses could be made for the APS-C format, but Canon has chosen not too. The crop factor helps for the telephoto range but hurts in the wide range. There are, however, many good choices with UWA zooms.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 27, 2012)

17-55 f/2.8 is an obvious possibility


----------



## keithfullermusic (Mar 27, 2012)

Canon 20mm 2.8.

Its not ultra wide, but it is wide. This is a lens that never gets talked about, but it is sweet. Much sharper than any of the zooms (way sharper than the 10-22). Really fast - 2.8. You can also get one for cheap used.

If 20 is wide enough, I would say the Canon 20mm f.8 is a no brainer.


----------



## AJ (Mar 27, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> Canon 20mm 2.8.
> 
> Its not ultra wide, but it is wide. This is a lens that never gets talked about, but it is sweet. Much sharper than any of the zooms (way sharper than the 10-22). Really fast - 2.8. You can also get one for cheap used.
> 
> If 20 is wide enough, I would say the Canon 20mm f.8 is a no brainer.


I disagree.

I used to own this lens and Tamron 17-50/2.8. The Tamron blew this lens out of the water. The Tamron is much sharper, vignettes less, and flares much, much less. Redeeming features of the Canon are its build and AF. Both lenses have questionable bokeh. 20/2.8 was a good ultrawide for my film gear, but I sold it once I went digital crop.


----------



## AJ (Mar 27, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> 17-55 f/2.8 is an obvious possibility


Yes! But it's a little beyond budget.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 27, 2012)

AJ said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > 17-55 f/2.8 is an obvious possibility
> ...



Probably not a used copy??


----------

